# 20" wheels not fabric ET your experiences ...



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello guys,
I like to change my fabric 19" wheels for bigger 20". A little bit mathematic. Now I have wheels 19" 9Jx19, et 52, tyre 245/35/R19, spacer 10mm on each wheel. That is as et 42. All is good. In short time I put car lower when MSS Kits made springs for TT MK3. 
My question if I put wheels 9Jx20, ET 40, tyre 255/30/R20 in front and ET 35 in rear will I have problem with arch liner?
Ask somebody who had 20" on MK2?
Ask somebody who have 20" fabric wheel with spacer? 
Many thanks for each answer...
Note, I dont change fabric data tyre for 20". I dont use spacer. I find correct ET for TTS MK3 beauty on view, correct for drive without any problems with arch liner. My opinion that is science ...


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

This is my favourite wheel. Is possible made with my size ET.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

you can use them, 2mm in front and 7mm on the rear can allow you to avoid spacers..I had 20 but the old size (mk2), 265/30/20 Audi originial and obviously no problems...you have that 1cm of tolerance and you have 2 and 7mm!


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Manu thanks but reality a little bit different... 
Rear is not problem I think. Problem can be in front. Each mm is important. Maybe I bought one cheap wheel and try its with tyre which I will use. Each 255/30 tyre has different width. I want Pirelli PZero use ...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Even with 265, there was a tolerance and the wheels were inside the body because original..
Consider that I had spacers too, but on the rear I had to make some adjustment under the archer


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Old tt has fabric wheel with ET 52, too?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't remember I'm sorry..I didn't care the et because I bought spacers calculating how many mm I needed

For the A5 the ET was 35 for the RS4 design but depends from the wheel model..
For instance, the old 20" that is available even for the mk3, has ET52..

I'll try to find it..


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Photo from Geneve 2016, factory 20" wheels.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have my mk2 TTRS fitted at the moment, 9J ET52 same as mk3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Deffo prefer the older RS4's on yours Gogs 
The new RS4's on the white one don't look good at all

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Got to agree ReTTro the new RS4 rims don't look great on that white car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

